

New app maker private beta (tweet '#icanapp' for the beta key) - itsdeshazer
http://www.icanapp.com

======
norova
A bit more info on what exactly this "app maker" is/does would be quite
helpful. The "about us" and "help" section of the site don't give much useful
information. Given some more information, I'd be happy to sign up.

~~~
itsdeshazer
it's a website that generates apps for small business and big groups. Apply
for a beta key in the registration, and there are floating clouds that follow
you explaining how everything works and how to get your app into the app
store.

